# Dart Idea I Found On Another Blowgun Site.



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Okay I was doing a google search about home made darts. I found out I have been wasting good cones for years now. My find was a guy using BD pen needles out case for dart cones with a nail or wire inserted into it. I use these every day and it never occured to me. Slap to the back of my head. They have a slight lip that need to come off I think. With the lip they are .625 and without .5625 or 5/8 and 9/16.

<a>







</a>


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

That is a good idea!


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

I have to find some one who discards those every day. Big bore cones made easy


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Well I use 3 a day. It will take me time to build up to make some darts.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

BD pen needles? I'm not sure what those are?  Thanks.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

I tried finding those in a drug store once and couldn't find them.


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Be glad you don't know about them. The most common use is for insulin injection. They are in the pharmancy behind the counter.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

great idea!


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

This is a version posted by Websterz on another site.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Walmart sells them in their pharmacies pretty cheap no prescription required but they are even more brittle than the orange Cold Steel cones. Sideswipe a branch and chances are the cone is history.


----------



## william21 (Apr 19, 2013)

orcrender said:


> This is a version posted by Websterz on another site.


dont these kinda resemble dudes fin dart idea fly well?


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't know about dudes fin dart. Could you post a picture of it? I am using the B-D brand myself. They fit my CS pipe well and fly well with a 7 to 8 inch wooden dowel or bamboo skewer. They do crack fairly easy, but I have some that have made over 100 flights.


----------



## william21 (Apr 19, 2013)

orcrender said:


> I don't know about dudes fin dart. Could you post a picture of it? I am using the B-D brand myself. They fit my CS pipe well and fly well with a 7 to 8 inch wooden dowel or bamboo skewer. They do crack fairly easy, but I have some that have made over 100 flights.


it was night knights dart post about an idea cone with fins im haveing trouble finding inage again


----------



## william21 (Apr 19, 2013)

tittled ultimate aro dynamic shape by night knight i just thaught fins wer touch upon there is all


----------

